# Osage-orange Duck Calls



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Made out of Osage Orange, Bois D'Arc or as us southerners call it bodark.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Charles those are beauties. Well done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice calls. Bois d'arc means wood for making a bow. Osage orange and yew are 2 of the best.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. We also call them horseapple trees. They are plentiful in my area and the landowners hate them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Osage Orange also makes great fence posts. I remember my granddad and dad making them when I was a kid in the early 50's. Most of them are still there.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I have pulled some posts up that had been in the ground for 50 years and they not be rotten. No one uses it for post anymore because the steel post is the easiest way.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep I know Charles. I can remember in my early years as a kid we would cut OO for fence posts. I know there are some at least 60 yrs old still standing. Not only do they say steel posts are easier nobody likes to dig fence post holes anymore. I can't tell you the hundreds I dug.


----------

